# Rocky Mountain Furcon, who's going?



## Ratche (Feb 22, 2010)

Title says it all. I am curious to know who all is possibly going to attend this August.


----------



## thoron (Feb 23, 2010)

I plan on going, assuming that school dosen't break the bank first.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

not me because i am sure it is to far away.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 24, 2010)

Where's it at? I would go if I could get there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2010)

Holy frack dude, you live right next to me, I live in Temple, Texas!


----------



## Ratche (Feb 24, 2010)

yea, the fur con is in Colorado, which I will be moving back to in a few months, can't wait for that, lol. 

And damn dude, I have been through Temple a few times, though I have never stayed for long. Second person I have met that lives that close though.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Cruuud, I want it to be in idaho.


----------

